# I ordered the CD



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

Hello all, EricFinally i put the order for the CD







.I'm planning to put them on my PC at home and at work in MP3 format (less disk space) if it's not big files, so that i can use them also during my job (i'm working in the computer field AND i'm ALWAYS in front of my PC) in // of listening to relaxing music as i do usually.Yesterday i have eaten a home made meat pie and ... everything went bad! Most of the time, when it's mixed food (meat + pie + ....) i'm worst. No D but those painful gas that are tavelling, dull ache, etc..---- IBS since 1980


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Bernard,







will be here to help. I don't think your going to want to listen to them at work unless you can sleep at work or be totally uninterupted there. I would not recommend this until your done really and would rather see you do them in your home, unless your work is like your home.When they get there Bernard read the booklet carefully and its gives some information, like never drive while listening. In the begining I think about 85 percent of the people go off to camp knapie.







Which is not a big problem, HT for me personally was that line right before sleep really and my concious mind seemed to be resting.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I agree, you might not want to listen to them at work. It's good to be relaxed while working, but I don't think you'd be very productive if you were listening to the tapes. So stick with Enya or classical or whatever floats your boat. (A lot of photographers and artists like Enya, in my experience, but I know some graphic and web designers who like to listen to some hardcore stuff to keep them going.)I listen to my tapes right before bed, and they usually help me fall asleep, which is a godsend because that is usually difficult for me. I've never tried listening during the day (I'm only about 4 weeks into them) but I imagine it'd be sort of like taking a power nap or deep relaxation break, so you might be able to try them during break time at work...decide when you need the sleep/rest assistance most







P.S. Meat pie never did make sense to me...meat in a pie crust??? (This is coming from a vegetarian, but I ate meat once upon a time, never meat pie though.)


----------



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

Thank you for your response.


> quote:I don't think your going to want to listen to them at work unless you can sleep at work or be totally uninterrupted there. I would not recommend this until your done really and would rather see you do them in your home, unless your work is like your home


Listen HT during job time ... hum ... you'r probably right ... i don't want to fall asleep. On the other side ... i don't care to be productive or not cause they put me on the side or projects are done in a way (they go from A to B to E back to C to F back finally to A where suddenly they wake up and say " he! we need something") that i lost the last 3 years since finally the last project i was working on will *may be* be made by an other company that is working with us. *That crazy job is part of my problem in that IBS things*. And i'm too old to change (50). Anyway, i'm not stressed by that job (in the sense, i don't panic), just frustrated to have studied so long (i'm electronic eng.) to finally end up to that stupid point where that *job life* is a non-sense and is't really THE REAL LIFE! apart from that i got that stupid IBS right at the beginning of my *job life* plus other stuffs in the meantime (Tinnitus, neck pain due to pinched nerve for 5 years always in the backdoor, pain with my left leg not cured and i don't think it will go away , BFS symdrom, ...etc).I *may be* could HOPE that this HT will help also with the other things even if it's directed to the gut.Anyway, just venting. Life is life. Some are lucky, other not. Just waiting for the CD. It's my HOPE it will works and change my mind.----------------







(what a job ... want to go to bed ...)


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Bernard, the craziness in your job is "normal" for all industry. The people in real control shouldn't be there and don't know what they are doing, no organization. So everyone runs around like chickens, since you "know" about this game don't play. Just go to work, do your best and make your money. Let others worry about their dysfunctional system. Mike's tapes are going to help you greatly and I've mentioned before that there is great relaxation by listening at bedtime thru headphones. I also had some tinnitus before and now that you mention it, it's also gone. Never even thought about it!







SelfHypnosis is a deep relaxation that puts most of us asleep so listening when you're supposed to be alert won't work? It will get better and you're on your way to feeling better!







Norb


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi Bernard,Please send me your name and address to Timelineservices###cs.com and I will chase this through for you.Just keeping an eye on the systems







Best regardsMike


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Bernard glad you have the tapes and let us know how you progress.


----------



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

HiThank you for your response but i still wait for the CD. I had no confirmation by E.Mail. *It would be great to send such the confirmation* like when i ordered the IBSACOL.....I think i forgot to point "quebec" as the part of Canada but i put the postal code ... so i don't think there will be a problem.By the way i think i found the precipitating factor for my IBS.When i was young i had gut trouble but extremely rare and for minute (like sudden spasm). When i was at the university, no trouble at all. Then, i met my wife AND she was Canadian (i was french) AND she wanted to return to Canada (quebec). So what? you would say...Yes, but i never adapted myself here in CANADA. I had strong expectation (good job to apply what i had studied for example) that where almost never fulfill. Because of the move, i was 3 years on employment (sometime they where saying: Hum, from what university are you coming from?...hum, don't know this one...). So i accepted a job as technician but i was wrong since after a few month the job wasn't as my expectations (i was looking for being moved to a higher degree). All of this and more, plus the way my brain works (not everybody react the same thing to the same stimulus), plus i had so much bad luck here, plus, i think, this IBS that is running a bit in my family (gene deficiency somewhere?) since my mother has some gut trouble for long (Bloating, Gas), my father had spasms for months after they removed his appendicitis and a cousin has IBS for 40 years (father side) ... then i got it. It looks to me has it's a fence (gene susceptibility? in the gut? in the brain? both? 5-HT3/4? ...). The lower the fence, better some event can make you pass that fence. For some peoples it's psycho-social events (in that case you'r not anxious, nor depressed as the usual definition, i would say it's a third state as everything doesn't fit with your mind), for others, it's an infection of the gut. But when you pass the fence then you'r in a really deep basket! you can't escape. You'r dis-regulated. The engine (brain-gut axis?) is running erratically and doesn't want to go the way it should.So i hope that HT will do a part of the job to re-time the engine. I know i will never be cured ... but without hope, what would be life?--- have a good day


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Bernard, I just emailed you, and we will get all this sorted for you right away. Orders are always confirmed by email; I will be speaking with Mike soon, and we will take care of this pronto! Your comments about IBS are very good and interesting. But do not give up hope... the mind-gut connection is the major factor in IBS, and many here on the BB have been able to virtually eliminate their symptoms, some completely, some where they are much improved to the point where it is better than the medications taken. Everyone is different, and responds in their own way, and too, it depends upon how long you have had IBS, and what other factors there are in your life. For me, I had many other stresses, surgeries, divorce, etc. along with the IBS, and I went from hours and hours each day in the bathroom and with pain, to now having many IBS free days, and still getting better... so there is much hope! Mike has seen over 2000 patients and his success rate in helping those with IBS is very high; so much so, that gastroenterologists refer their most severe patients to him after giving up on them. So take heart, Bernard... and we are all here for you.I will email you when I send out your program, as soon as I get the order information. Thank you and take care!


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi Bernard,I emailed you off line about this too







We always confirm, in person, not just leaving it for the computer.I will leave it for you to reply to my email asap,then we can look into why this has happened. THe fact we picked it up shows the second checking works too







Best RegardsMike


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Bernard, I agree with you about a hereditary link to IBS and a lot of my relatives have IBS! When I mentioned this years ago the MD laughed and suggested behavioral copycatting. I asked him " do you think we all get together and discuss and talk ourselves into being sick"? It does have a psychological factor but also something is different in IBS folks than nonIBS! Anyway I totally agree with your reasoning and Mike's tapes will correct and hopefully like me stop the IBS. Just keep a positive attitude and help it work for you! Good luck, Norb


----------

